# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this man

## MobyD

How much SSA do you see in his features?

----------


## Wanderer

Ptobably 60 percent ssa

----------


## MobyD

> Ptobably 60 percent ssa


His nose in particular shows strong SSA influence

----------


## Ziober

Dominican?

----------

